# Best Cooler Ever!



## eubanksrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Monday July 20th wade fishing


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


----------



## eubanksrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Times were desperate! Live well pump broke and the little cooler had no ice left! Did require some rinsing before consumption.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


I will have to admit, over the last 40 years I have consumed several hundred beers from a fish box. Wasn't Coors though...

Nice box of fish.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


It gives them flavor!!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It's Coors, so I guess that's a Colorado Slam. Nice bunch of fish.


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


That was my first thought!


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


Ha! Agreed, however, I'll admit it's happened on my boat before as well.:rotfl:


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


Itâ€™s kind of like Clamato! I keep my beer in the fish cooler, but either the fish or the beer is in a bag. Those are not two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Coors so no big loss, nice box of fish.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Gotta have something to give that Coors some flavor. I have to admit though it has happened on my boat before. Just not with Colorado spring water. Nice box of fish


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats on the fish.

I carry 2 ice chests but I know peeps that carry 1 cooler and both drinks and fish go in the same box. Kinda like eating a piece of summer sausage cut with your pocket knife that has done it all. Iâ€™ll be fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


thats not beer.........


----------



## Skiff_man49 (Apr 24, 2018)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


Real fisherman do! 

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Fish box beer*

I have consumed several beers from the fish box back in the gap! Now I have two boxes. I was not always of ample means!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I never really thought about it until recently, but for, I don't know, at least 30 years, everything went in the same box, fish, drinks, sandwiches, crackers,  chips, you name it, etc.. lol

The main reason I changed was when I switched to primarily offshore fishing about 10 years ago, aside from a saltwater slurry freezing drinks, fish be tearing stuff up lol

Relentless


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

If I had to put fish in the beer box, it would be a catch and release day for fish. That's nasty! Fish look good though!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

On the guided trip i went on with J. Watkins I saw that he had an ice water mix in the live well where he kept the fish & I also just saw a youtube video from a guy that went with Captain Aubrey Black and they had put the fish in a yeti bag with ice and water as well. im going to try it next time out.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

If you put them in an ice and water mix, make sure you put salt in that water. Otherwise, youâ€™re just soaking saltwater fish in freshwater, which is not optimal for meat quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


never had a problem here


----------



## IHateMyUsername (Jul 1, 2020)

Here I was expecting a review for a new ice box


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Used to do that when I was a kid. Slimy PBR. Wasnt a lot of room in that jon boat.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Rockfish got it right when he said itâ€™s like Clamato. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

I've had to mix fish and drink. When the fish are biting and the ice is running low, you have 3 choices; hot beer, hot fish, or fishy beer.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice job !!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My dad never had two coolers. Like others said, everything in one ice chest. Ice, beer, food, fish, Doctor Pepper, water. Well not water, there was no bottled water back in the day. He drank beer to stay hydrated and I drank DP. I never knew you did not keep everything that way until I went fishing with others as a young teenager. 

I have two. Beer, food, water, DP in one. Fish get their own.

Nice box o'fish BTW.


----------



## Blackhawk79418 (Jun 4, 2017)

JJGold said:


> Nice mess of fish.... But seriously though, who keeps their beer in the fish box?


 have to say I do it too.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

After the first few beers, you don't care where it came from, especially on a hot day.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

that tells me there's more drinking than fishing. i guess if you only catch a few fish a day you're good. the beer would get buried to the point of no return in my fish cooler. i don't drink beer very often but when i do it corona.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rybka::rybka: :texasflag


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Just Chill!*

The fish slime provides the salt for the lime! Problem solved (and waste not, want not)!


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

Great job 
Fish slim doesnâ€™t hurt beer 
Builds up antibodies. Lol


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Growing up we had one ice chest. The ice was frozen water in milk jugs. As the ice melted we drank it. We had water in extra milk jugs.


----------

